# Separated at birth



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

So who is this mysterious John Cage look-alike?


----------



## RogerExcellent (Jun 11, 2018)

Mr Spock I believe but Ric Ocasek is another one, might be 433 of them


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Leonard Nimoy (RIP) is correct! We did this a few years back and people came up with quite a few look-alikes.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's another.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The invisible man?


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Beethoven ....









..... Grumpy Cat! ....:lol:


----------



## RogerExcellent (Jun 11, 2018)

.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

...................


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Since these two album covers are next to one another in my collection, I couldn't help but notice a resemblance.


----------

